# Upgrade to digital instrument cluster?



## parkerdog (Jul 9, 2021)

I have a 2021 SE w/ Tech. I wanted an SEL but couldn’t find one in the color/trim I wanted, so I settled for the SE. So far I love it. But … I really miss the digital dash on the SEL.

Is it possible to replace/upgrade the instrument cluster from analog to digital? I’m not worried about the cost (obviously would be pricey).


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> I have a 2021 SE w/ Tech. I wanted an SEL but couldn’t find one in the color/trim I wanted, so I settled for the SE. So far I love it. But … I really miss the digital dash on the SEL.
> 
> Is it possible to replace/upgrade the instrument cluster from analog to digital? I’m not worried about the cost (obviously would be pricey).


Yup it's plug n play just need to find it 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

VW / ANALOG to DIGITAL lcd DASHBOARD cluster CONVERSION 🛠 - YouTube 
Aftermarket dashboard installation


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> VW / ANALOG to DIGITAL lcd DASHBOARD cluster CONVERSION 🛠 - YouTube
> Aftermarket dashboard installation


Thank you. Great video. So replacement is possible, but definitely not trivial.  

🍺


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Thank you. Great video. So replacement is possible, but definitely not trivial.
> 
> 🍺


I think the oem one will be plug and play


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

The OEM one is plug and play, many have already done it and there are lots of threads if you search. You need a total of 3 parts if you want the NAV on the digital cluster, and only 2 parts if all you want is the digital cluster to work.


digital cluster
cluster trim
fiber optic cable (optional if you want to push the factory NAV to the digital cluster)

The video provided is an aftermarket one that requires more work than the OEM does.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 9, 2021)

gti_addict said:


> The OEM one is plug and play, many have already done it and there are lots of threads if you search. You need a total of 3 parts if you want the NAV on the digital cluster, and only 2 parts if all you want is the digital cluster to work.
> 
> 
> digital cluster
> ...


Thank you, this is very helpful.

Is it possible to do yourself, or do you need codes that only the dealer has?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful.
> 
> Is it possible to do yourself, or do you need codes that only the dealer has?


When i swapped it on my gti it was plug n play

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 9, 2021)

parkerdog said:


> I have a 2021 SE w/ Tech. I wanted an SEL but couldn’t find one in the color/trim I wanted, so I settled for the SE. So far I love it. But … I really miss the digital dash on the SEL.
> 
> Is it possible to replace/upgrade the instrument cluster from analog to digital? I’m not worried about the cost (obviously would be pricey).


Can anyone point me to a site where I can buy an OEM digital cluster for a 2021 Atlas? All I can find are non-OEM on AliExpress.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Can anyone point me to a site where I can buy an OEM digital cluster for a 2021 Atlas? All I can find are non-OEM on AliExpress.


Call the dealership it's probably too new that you won't find even pre owned units

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Can anyone point me to a site where I can buy an OEM digital cluster for a 2021 Atlas? All I can find are non-OEM on AliExpress.


3G0-920-890-E ---- part number






2019-2021 Volkswagen Instrument Cluster 3G0-920-890-E | volkswagenpartswarehouse


2019-2021 Volkswagen Instrument Cluster 3G0-920-890-E




www.volkswagenpartswarehouse.com





Website 

Any VW parts website you. Should find it 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 9, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> 3G0-920-890-E ---- part number
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chompa1422 said:


> 3G0-920-890-E ---- part number
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the life of me I can't find a dealer or shop who will do this for me. What about this upgrade is so hard/scary?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

You gotta do it yourself bruh it's not hard at all 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> For the life of me I can't find a dealer or shop who will do this for me. What about this upgrade is so hard/scary?


You only change the milage to match your cluster if the LCD has under 100 miles on it. BEST to get new. Most dealers are not in the business of upgrading so it will be difficult. While it is essentially plug and play, there coding that needs to be done. Also, the IMMO needs to be imported.


----------



## Milian90 (11 mo ago)

801 said:


> You only change the milage to match your cluster if the LCD has under 100 miles on it. BEST to get new. Most dealers are not in the business of upgrading so it will be difficult. While it is essentially plug and play, there coding that needs to be done. Also, the IMMO needs to be imported.


how do you programI have one in order and don’t know what to do lol


----------



## Kleklecs (10 mo ago)

Milian90 said:


> how do you programI have one in order and don’t know what to do lol


Did you got it done?


----------



## sacherel (Dec 3, 2000)

For those whom have successfully done this, have you been able to program a used cluster/ digital cockpit? My dealer is willing to do this but need the steps for a used cluster. Thank you in advance


----------



## Resansid (May 13, 2019)

You are lucky, that the dealer agreed to do it. In my case in Toronto Canada, VW dealers are even refusing to do it on a brand new VW OEM cluster. Where u located. I may be in Michigan and Illinois next month so may be US dealers are easier to do mine. Thanks


----------



## smdvwguy (Jun 19, 2018)

I wouldn't bother due to cost.


----------



## roshan2529 (6 mo ago)

does this work on diesel 2012 passat b7


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Was wondering if this would work for a 2022 atlas se tech digital cockpit swap to the digital cockpit pro from the SEL lines? I did see some 2022.5 atlas se techs have gotten the digital cockpit pro without the nav which is fine with me. Would anyone know the part # of the cluster and what other parts (part #) I would need to get this to work 100% functionally? Below, is a video of the 2022.5 se techs with the digital cockpit pros.


----------

